

I'm writing a Ruby book for sysadmins, any advice or feedback? - ThaiWood

Hi all,<p>As the title says I'm writing a book for sysadmins that want to use Ruby. Any interest in that sort of thing? What would you like to see in it? What problems would you want solved? http://ruby.elevatedintel.com for more info.<p>Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
======
senthilnayagam
Looking forward. Please cover chef and puppet, rake/sake, common patterns for
shell scripts.

Automating ssh, run a remote instance on the cloud preferably with amazon ec2

------
ThaiWood
Automation will be a focus. Thanks again for all the feedback. Let me know if
you have anymore.

------
runjake
Sockets, log parsing, text file manipulation, processes, etc.

------
rtcoms
automatic development setup on local development machine via vagrant ,
chef/puppet will be nice.

